# A folder



## TRfromMT (May 27, 2016)

Here's a project I recently completed. I am not a knife maker, but I do make handles for knives. My recent focus has been on knives by a company out of Idaho. They make a small neck knife that doesn't have a handle (picture of the knife from the company is at the bottom). The knife needs a short, stout lanyard to form the handle, and you grasp it good and tight to make it stable in your hand. They don't make it anymore, but there are lots of blades out there. Most guys have 'em either love the minimalist concept, or have decided a knife really needs a handle. I wanted to stick with the minimalist design, and make something you can pocket instead of carrying around your neck. It is right around 4" long when folded, about 1.375" across the widest part, and .5" thick.

This is out of stabilized curly maple with a carbon fiber back spacer. The larger of the 3 pins fits just in the choil as a stop and prevents the blade from contacting the carbon fiber on the inside. The pivot bolt is a 2-piece chainring bolt that I "machined" to fit. In all, it is simply a friction folder. 

Anyway... don't see too many folders here. Thought I'd share. Questions or critiques are welcome.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## cabomhn (May 27, 2016)

Really cool! It's unique looking compared to a lot of other knives, I like the smaller-sized handle.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2016)

Very cool. The lines are fantastic! Nicely done sir....
What make is that one? I might have to try one out. I do the same thing with knives.


----------



## TRfromMT (May 27, 2016)

Thanks, guys.
It's by Survive! Knives. Called the Necker 1.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2016)

Great looking knife Tony.


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2016)

Really well done! Nice to see a folder. Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (May 27, 2016)

What they said.


----------



## DKMD (May 27, 2016)

That's cool! I love a good looking folding knife, and that's a good looking folder!


----------



## robert flynt (May 27, 2016)

Neat little folder! Liners would make it stronger.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 27, 2016)

Nice Job Tony - Thats a neat knife!


----------



## Strider (May 31, 2016)

Wow! So...smooth! Very pretty :)


----------



## TRfromMT (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for the complements, guys.


----------

